# SS 11.03.17 - Haydn #93



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony No. 93 in D major, Hob. 1/93

1. Adagio - Allegro assai
2. Largo cantabile
3. Menuetto. Allegro
4. Finale: Presto ma non troppo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

After 10 weeks without Papa Haydn he has returned  This weekend it's the first of his 12 "London" Symphonies (at least in the Hoboken catalogue).

I'll be listening too:









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Tough choice this week, like the Bernstein but going for _Dorati._


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.

They are the best at doing the vulgar bassoon joke toward the end of the second movement.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

hpowders said:


> George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.
> 
> They are the best at doing the vulgar bassoon joke toward the end of the second movement.


Yup!! Szell/Cleveland....the bassoon joke is hilarious....the story goes that Szell kept admonishing Bssn I George Goslee to play louder and louder...as gross and blatty as possible...the first sessions ended, Maestro Szell not satisfied...next session, Goslee brought in a raw reed blank, right off the profiler...untrimmed, unrefined, just the unfinished blank....Szell was happy!! And the raucously loud, flatulent blast was preserved for eternity...lol..


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Heck148 said:


> Yup!! Szell/Cleveland....the bassoon joke is hilarious....the story goes that Szell kept admonishing Bssn I George Goslee to play louder and louder...as gross and blatty as possible...the first sessions ended, Maestro Szell not satisfied...next session, Goslee brought in a raw reed blank, right off the profiler...untrimmed, unrefined, just the unfinished blank....Szell was happy!! And the raucously loud, flatulent blast was preserved for eternity...lol..


Haydn would be smiling!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

One of the greatest disappointments of the Colin Davis set is the way he politely wimped out regarding that bassoon joke.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

hpowders said:


> One of the greatest disappointments of the Colin Davis set is the way he politely wimped out regarding that bassoon joke.


 leinsdorf did as well when BSO played it...pathetic...a similar spot occurs in "The Creation"....the great dinosaur blat....the wonderful low Bb blast for bassoon section soli


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2017)

This is my choice.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Szell here as well.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Adam Fischer & Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

I am going with Eugen Jochum and the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Since I cannot decide, I'll listen to the Bernstein/New York tonight and the Dorati/Hungarica tomorrow.

When in doubt, listen to both :lol:


----------



## Bill H. (Dec 23, 2010)

Heck148 said:


> leinsdorf did as well when BSO played it...pathetic...a similar spot occurs in "The Creation"....the great dinosaur blat....the wonderful low Bb blast for bassoon section soli


It seems like a *lot* of conductors "wimp out" as hpowders puts it above....to do otherwise would go against their somewhat precious 'Papa Haydn' stereotype. I personally think the same thing happens in #94 "Surprise," but not in the 2nd movement, which is so obvious--but in the finale, where there's a _ff_ roll in the timpani that almost every conductor ignores--Dorati is a prime example. I have seen it written that THIS is the place where that symphony gets its German name (_mit dem Paukenschlag_--with the drumstroke). One conductor who I know really lets the timpani thwack in this passage is Hogwood's recording with the Academy of Ancient Music--it jumps out at you in a way that's really "striking" (sic).


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Pugg said:


> ​Tough choice this week, like the Bernstein but going for _Dorati._


Yes the ever reliable Dorati for me too
Think I might give Szell a go as well


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Haydn*: Symphony 93. I have and will play two versions. Don't know about a preference. Recorded 1992, 1969.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> *Haydn*: Symphony 93. I have and will play two versions. Don't know about a preference. Recorded 1992, 1969.


Open the window when you play the second movement of the Szell. You will thank me in the morning.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bill H. said:


> It seems like a *lot* of conductors "wimp out" as hpowders puts it above....to do otherwise would go against their somewhat precious 'Papa Haydn' stereotype. I personally think the same thing happens in #94 "Surprise," but not in the 2nd movement, which is so obvious--but in the finale, where there's a _ff_ roll in the timpani that almost every conductor ignores--Dorati is a prime example. I have seen it written that THIS is the place where that symphony gets its German name (_mit dem Paukenschlag_--with the drumstroke). One conductor who I know really lets the timpani thwack in this passage is Hogwood's recording with the Academy of Ancient Music--it jumps out at you in a way that's really "striking" (sic).


Szell gets a huge smash there, as well as mvt II...sounds like a Strauss tone poem!!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Open the window when you play the second movement of the Szell. You will thank me in the morning.


That emphasis in the Harnoncourt is good, also.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

AClockworkOrange said:


> Since I cannot decide, I'll listen to the Bernstein/New York tonight and the Dorati/Hungarica tomorrow.
> 
> When in doubt, listen to both :lol:


The right answer, not always sticking to just one.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> That emphasis in the Harnoncourt is good, also.


I haven't heard that one.

My ideal Saturday afternoon is gathering 7-10 Haydn 93's, and playing just the second movements; windows wide open of course!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Another listener to Szell.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks to hpowders and Heck for those insights into the second movement. Out of curiosity I listened to several other recordings of that section (Beecham, Davis , HVK) and none were remotely close to the exquisite blat of Szell, but Harnoncourt came pretty close.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

D Smith said:


> Thanks to hpowders and Heck for those insights into the second movement. Out of curiosity I listened to several other recordings of that section (Beecham, Davis , HVK) and none were remotely close to the exquisite blat of Szell, but Harnoncourt came pretty close.


After Limburger and Lowenbrau, I made a ringtone...if anyone's interested.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Q


D Smith said:


> Thanks to hpowders and Heck for those insights into the second movement. Out of curiosity I listened to several other recordings of that section (Beecham, Davis , HVK) and none were remotely close to the exquisite blat of Szell, but Harnoncourt came pretty close.


Jochum is not as loud as Szell but he comes close.


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

Heck148 said:


> Szell gets a huge smash there, as well as mvt II...sounds like a Strauss tone poem!!


Haha, I saw "Strauss" and thought you might be mentioning the other one in this context: Did everyone catch where Haydn nearly 'quotes' The Blue Danube in movement I?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Funny said:


> Haha, I saw "Strauss" and thought you might be mentioning the other one in this context: Did everyone catch where Haydn nearly 'quotes' The Blue Danube in movement I?


Depends on what you call nearly.....


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I listened to Davis with the Concertgabouw


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm with Mika and go for Fischer.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

AClockworkOrange said:


> Since I cannot decide, I'll listen to the Bernstein/New York tonight and the Dorati/Hungarica tomorrow.
> 
> When in doubt, listen to both :lol:


Did you made a choice ...eventually?


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

It is a close call between Szell/ Cleveland and Jochum / London Philharmonic.
This time around I will play the version by Jochum.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

D Smith said:


> Szell here as well.


And by the way, that Sony budget box set is a HUGE improvement over the Odyssey discs (which I would always describe as the worst sounding stereo CDs I owned). Can't speak to intermediate releases.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jegreenwood said:


> And by the way, that Sony budget box set is a HUGE improvement over the Odyssey discs (which I would always describe as the worst sounding stereo CDs I owned). Can't speak to intermediate releases.


They better be, those L.P. 's from CBS those days are almost unbearable listening to.


----------

